# UNIX Turns 40



## vivek (Jun 7, 2009)

Just saw this on http://tech.slashdot.org/story/09/06/07/1619231/Unix-Turns-40



> Forty years ago this summer, a programmer sat down and knocked out in one month what would become one of the most important pieces of software ever created. After four decades, the future of the operating system is clouded, but its legacy will endure.


Direct link to article - http://www.computerworld.com/action...ating+Systems&articleId=9133570&taxonomyId=89

What do you think about the future of Unix, especially FreeBSD? I do not see any problem in near future for FreeBSD...


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 7, 2009)

I was just about to post this one 

Anyway, additional link:
Timeline: 40 years of Unix


----------



## graudeejs (Jun 7, 2009)

Long live Unix....


----------



## rhyous (Jun 8, 2009)

Happy 40th.

Isn't it crazy that it has only been 40 years.  What is the computer industry going to look like in another 40 and how is Unix going to continue to influence it?


----------



## hitest (Jun 8, 2009)

Very cool.   Happy Birthday, Unix!


----------



## ericbsd (Jun 8, 2009)

*Happy Birthday UNIX* You save myself and my brain from microsoft.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 8, 2009)

Then don't read On the shoulders of giants: Three Unix movers and shakers!


----------



## fbsduser (Jun 14, 2009)

Wow. Happy 40th BD *NIX.


----------



## WibbleWobble (Aug 21, 2009)

*40 years of Unix.*

So in August 2009 Unix will be 40 years old.


BBC news has a pretty good link about it.


----------



## dennylin93 (Aug 22, 2009)

Wow, I never realized that Unix had been around for such a long time.


----------



## Beastie (Aug 22, 2009)

WibbleWobble said:
			
		

> So in August 2009 Unix will be 40 years old.


And the FreeBSD team releases 8.0!


----------



## ephemera (Aug 22, 2009)

Amazing! I wonder if there is any other software that has survived (still relevant) this long? :beergrin


----------



## Brandybuck (Aug 23, 2009)

ephemera said:
			
		

> Amazing! I wonder if there is any other software that has survived (still relevant) this long? :beergrin



The C language came out at the same time. Unix would not be there without C, and vice versa. But for older software, there is still Fortran, and it's still being used today.


----------



## roddierod (Aug 23, 2009)

Brandybuck said:
			
		

> The C language came out at the same time. Unix would not be there without C, and vice versa. But for older software, there is still Fortran, and it's still being used today.



I work with a guy that still think Fortran is the best language every.


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 23, 2009)

ephemera said:
			
		

> Amazing! I wonder if there is any other software that has survived (still relevant) this long? :beergrin



assembler


----------



## aragon (Aug 23, 2009)

cat(1) too I'm sure.


----------



## Brandybuck (Aug 23, 2009)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> assembler


Except that assembler isn't a single language, it's a collection of unrelated languages. There aren't too many assemblers still in use today that are older than 20 years. Far fewer that are older than 30.


----------

